

Create the Game of Life using Swift and SpriteKit - dionlarson
https://www.makegameswith.us/gamernews/399/create-the-game-of-life-using-swift-and-spritekit

======
hoprocker
Cool! My brother and I were thinking up project motivations for learning
Swift, and Game of Life was one idea. Maybe this is part of a natural
progression of learner projects, beginning with Hello World.

